# Set temp directory for kernel.old



## ilemur (Feb 29, 2012)

I have 80 MB remaining on my / filesystem which is not enough to compile and install a new kernel. Which variables shall *I* modify to put kernel.old to another filesystem during the the installation process?


----------



## kpa (Feb 29, 2012)

If you relocate kernel.old to another filesystem the loader(8) won't be able to load it. Why not just make a backup somewhere and delete it from the root filesystem?


----------

